

USPTO Sides With Garmin In 1st Inter Partes Review Ruling - jrsnyder
http://www.law360.com/ip/articles/488563/uspto-sides-with-garmin-in-1st-inter-partes-review-ruling

======
jrsnyder
The whole article is behind a paywall, but the first paragraphs have the base
facts.

Garmin's post here: [http://garmin.blogs.com/pr/2013/11/victory-for-garmin-in-
fir...](http://garmin.blogs.com/pr/2013/11/victory-for-garmin-in-first-inter-
partes-patent-review.html)

